# [SOLVED] Reset Video Card Settings.



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

I was playing with my Gigabyte HD5570 using AMD GPU tools. I was trying to overclock it a bit and it was going nice, but i hit to the point where computer screen started flikkering and started driver error and recovered notice at the bottom right corner of screen.
till 850 MHz clock and 1000Mhz Memory was good, I was getting slight increase on FPS but as tried to 900 Clock and 1050 MHz memory then this problem started.

Now as screen is flickering and mouse is virtually really hard to use...... I can not even drop clock and memory speed values.
How can i reset this Card to its default setting in this situation? IF i clear CMOS on Motherboard, would it go to its default? I really dont want to go through this route though (if possible) as that will reset my overclocked CPU as well.
thanks.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Reset Video Card Settings.*

Resetting the CMOS won't affect the settings of the video card. Were these changes written to the video card BIOS or is it just being modified in the software?


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Reset Video Card Settings.*

I really dont know, weather it is written on videocard BIOS or just software........., All i know is i used AMD GPU tool to write/set those numbers. IS there any way i would know if it is written on GPU BIOS? Computer screen is on...... I can see all desktops but really can not use is as it flikers frequently and using mouse is impossible to use that tool again to drop the numbers< 
Does VIDEO card comes with its own BIOS and can i physically reset it like reseting MB BIOS?
Please guide me through to resolve this.
Thank you


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Reset Video Card Settings.*

These suggestions are just a shot in the dark.
Try removing and reseating the GPU.
You could also try booting to Safe Mode and uninstalling the GPU in Device Manager and then reboot.


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Reset Video Card Settings.*

Thank you Guys,

It seems like stting was just modified on software not on GPU BIOS. I was about to restart on safe mode as suggested by Tyre, but missed it and computer started normally. I checked the setting of GPU and it was already set to what it was before overclocking by AMD GPU tool.
Its stock clock is 670 and 800 memory. AMD control center does not allow me to go over 700 GPU clock and 950 Memory clcok thats why I tried to USE AMD GPU tool. 
With Default setting I was getting only 7 FPS on furmark furry test on full screen 1280x1024 screen resolution.
seems like changes made through AMD Vision Control Center is written on BIOS but of AMD GPU tool is only on software, so I will just stick with MAX i can get from AMD Vision Control Center ie 700/950. at least this gives me upto 9 FPS on Furmark furry rendering.
PS: Temperature is never an issue here coz my GPU temp has never gone more than 45 degree after running this furmark for more than 30 minutes. on max OCing allowed by AMD VISION CONTROL CENTER 800/950.
ALL IS GOOD FOR NOW>
Thanks again.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Reset Video Card Settings.*

Keep in mind that your gpu doesn't need to overheat to fry. Simply too much voltage to the ram or gpu can fry it.

A 5570 isn't a gaming gpu thats really supposed to be overclocked. But luckly you have already learned that.


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you Emosun for your warning. I havent touched volatage for gpu and ram. Ram is set for 1.50v and gpu is set for 0.9, 1.0 & 1.05 based on performance/need.
CPU is overclocked to 3.91 with just slight push of voltage to 1.4v. Its phenom II x2 555BE unlocked to II x4 b55. Prime 95 run for 2 hour takes cpu temp upto 61 mostly 58-59.
Do you see some problems here on this settings. Thanks.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

PD2011 said:


> Prime 95 run for 2 hour takes cpu temp upto 61 mostly 58-59.
> Do you see some problems here on this settings. Thanks.


Uh , yea..... your cpu is at 61c are you trying to fry that as well?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Reset Video Card Settings.*

If you're using the stock CPU cooler, a better quality one will help reduce the temperature to a safer level when overclocking.

If you're only getting a 2fps increase when overclocking the graphics card, I would set the clock speeds back to default. 2fps is barely noticeable outside of benchmark tests, and not worth the risk of damaging your components. To improve gaming performance, you might need to look at a new graphics card and PSU.

Please check your private messages regarding your 2 TSF accounts, and reply to SABL as soon as possible. Thanks.


----------

